# 430w agro bulb run on 400w digital ballast?



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 10, 2007)

Hey guys, I've once again changed my set up design for my pepsi fridge flower box. I'm going to be using dual 430w hps bulbs placed in tubes. If you've had a chance to look at the "barrel of green" system, that's pretty much what I'll be doing, but inside the fridge. Instead of one 400w hps though I'll have two vertical tubes. 

Anyway, I was wondering if you could run the 430w son agro bulbs off a 400w lumatek digital ballast. I haven't been able to find any 430w digital ballasts out there. So I was wondering if you just run them from the 400w ballasts. Or do you use a stronger ballast? If anyone could help me out with this it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank's!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 10, 2007)

I have a similiar question but I didn't want to jack your thread or anything so I started another. I'm not sure if you should go over your ballast rating but i'm not sure. Good question!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 11, 2007)

anyone, anyone? Who uses the 430w son agro bulbs...What kind of ballast do you run them off of?


----------

